# Medion 9090 Camcorder mit DV-IN ?



## DV-Worker (18. Juli 2003)

Hallo, 
mein Bruder hat sich den Camcorder von ALDI gekauft. Ich als der Hotliner der Familie darf den dazu passenden Compi bauen 

In der Anleitung des Camcordetrs steht auf , ich glaub Seite 69, etwa folgendes. 

Von anderen digitalen DV geräten können Daten empfangen werden. 

 

da diese Anleitung die Kamera beschreibt geh ich davon aus, das diese ein DV-In hat.

Ist das wirklich so ? 
Wer Erfahrungen schon Erfahrungen  mit dem Teil gemacht ?


----------



## hajobrie (30. Juli 2003)

Der Hinweis auf der Seite 69 ist 100 pro ein Druckfehler...  Medion nimmt die kamera auch zurück.... wenn man dies möchte....
Allerdings läßt sich die Kamera hardwaremäßig umrüsten.... bei magic multi media gmbh in münchen....freecall 0800 3884336... kosten 89,-€ plus versand....

aber braucht man es wirklich ???
Gruß hajobrie


----------



## t0ny (30. Juli 2003)

DV-IN haben nur sehr teure Kameras, meiner Meinung nach. Außerdem - ich denke - man braucht es nicht wirklich.
Vorsicht beim umrüsten: Kostet a) ne Stange Geld und b) die Garantie verfällt...!


----------



## PerryRhodan (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DV-Worker _
> *Hallo,
> mein Bruder hat sich den Camcorder von ALDI gekauft. Ich als der Hotliner der Familie darf den dazu passenden Compi bauen
> 
> ...



Hallo "DV-Worker", leider kann ich Dir mitteilen, dass der Camcorder aus rein rechtlichen Gründen, kein DV-In hat.

Der beschriebene Satz ist im Ganzen zu sehen und bezieht sich im Absatz auf den Computer! Das heißt ein Computer mit Schnittstellenkarte kann auch wenn der Camcorder angeschlossen wurde, noch von anderen Geräten Digitale Signale empfangen!

MfG,
Perry ;-)


----------



## goela (1. August 2003)

Mal nicht so voreilig Jungs! JA, einen DV-IN braucht man, wenn man seinen geschnittenen Film wieder auf die Kamera zurückspielen will.

Und das nur teure Kameras einen DV-IN haben war sicherlich früher richtig, denn leider laut europäischem Gesetzt läuft eine Kamera mit DV-IN als Rekorder und da sind die Einfuhrzölle höher. Deshalb sind bei vielen Kameras die DV-IN hardware oder softwaremässig abgeschaltet.

Heute sind die Kameras aber im allgemeinen relativ günstig, so dass die Hersteller DV-IN nicht mehr abschalten müssen.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich ausprobieren, ob bei der Kamera die DV-IN Buchse freigeschaltet ist. Falls nicht, würde ich die Kamera zurückgeben mit der Begründung, dass Du getäuscht wurdest - verweis auf die Bedienungsanleitung (natürlich nur, wenn nicht ein Beipackzettel vorhanden war, wo es ausdrücklich vermerkt ist, dass die DV-IN Buchse nicht freigeschaltet ist).


----------



## t0ny (1. August 2003)

Eine Frage: Und was habe ich davon, wenn ich den Film wieder zurück draufspiele?


----------



## PerryRhodan (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Mal nicht so voreilig Jungs! JA, einen DV-IN braucht man, wenn man seinen geschnittenen Film wieder auf die Kamera zurückspielen will.
> 
> Und das nur teure Kameras einen DV-IN haben war sicherlich früher richtig, denn leider laut europäischem Gesetzt läuft eine Kamera mit DV-IN als Rekorder und da sind die Einfuhrzölle höher. Deshalb sind bei vielen Kameras die DV-IN hardware oder softwaremässig abgeschaltet.
> ...



Last Euch kein Schmarren erzählen, in der Bedienungsanleitung steht an vier Stellen, das der Camcorder nur DVout hat. Also Schwachsinn mit Rückgaberecht!

M.F.G.
Perry


----------



## goela (2. August 2003)

> Eine Frage: Und was habe ich davon, wenn ich den Film wieder zurück draufspiele?


Gegenfrage: Was hast Du davon, wenn Du den geschnittenen Film nicht mehr auf die Kamera zurückspielst? - Ausser Spesen nichts gewesen!

Will es mal so erklären:
- Einen Event Filmen: Hochzeit, Geburtstag, Film drehen usw. -> jede Menge Rohmaterial welches bearbeitet werden muss
- Szenen in den Computer spielen - via DV-Out
- Mit Videoschnittprogramm film schneiden, nachvertonen usw. -> Film rendern.
- Fertiger Film im DV-Format nun auf der Platte! Was nun? -> DVD oder SVCD davon brennen (logischerweise muss es in MPEG umgerechnet werden)? Zurück auf die Kamera spielen (zum Archivieren oder zum Vorführen) - via *DV-IN*.



> Last Euch kein Schmarren erzählen, in der Bedienungsanleitung steht an vier Stellen, das der Camcorder nur DVout hat. Also Schwachsinn mit Rückgaberecht!


Dann ist alles klar! Wenn's es in der Bedienungsanleitung so steht.


----------



## El_Schubi (2. August 2003)

"dv in" benutze ich eigentlich immer, wenn ich vhs material vom geschnittenen video erstellen will, also vom pc auf die camera und von da auf vhs. ist meiner meinung nach qualitativ am besten...

meine xl1s hat das zum glück


----------



## deepop (5. September 2003)

*DV-in freischalten bei Medion 9090*

MEDION 9090 (SAMSUNG VP-H 130) 
DV-IN FREISCHALTEN


So kommst ihr in den VCR Adjust Modus.


-Netzteil anschliessen (Wichtig!)

-Camcorder im   "VCR" Modus einschalten

-“TAPE EJECT” druecken um Camerazu oeffnen.

-"F.ADV" und "DISPLAY" Taste auf der Fernbedienung für 5 sekunden gedrueckt halten.

Jetzt sollte das Display den VCR ADJ Modus anzeigen.

-Mit der "PHOTO/Self Timer" Taste auf der Fernbedienung das Register 19 waehlen.

-Jetzt mit der “T/W” Taste den EVR Wert von 11 auf 69 einstellen !

-Zum Speichen der Einstellungen die “START/STOP” Taste auf der Fernbedienung
druecken, und dann Cassettenfach schließen.

FERTIG 

Jetzt ist der "DV-in" und der "ANALOG-in" freigeschaltet !
Im VCR-Modus erscheint nun im Display ein DV-Symbol !

Nun kann man sowohl Analoges-Material über die 3,5 Miniklinke 
als auch digitales DV-Material uber Firewire Recorden (im REC-Mode versteht sich ;-)

Wenn die Camera an Medion wg. Garantie zurück muss einfach wieder zurückstellen !

Viel Spass


----------

